# Everyday business



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Were's the Privacy? I just get seated and a big finger opens the door! An' here I was all set to try that new fangled toilette paper instead of the Sears Catalog! 

Great modeling! Too often we overlook the real dirt of railroading! 

John


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

But do you have any G-scale copies of "Garden Railways" ???


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Ron, I would have never thought of the metal, be a hot time in the summer! 
jb


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That guy sitting there needs help. Someone pull his pants down before he messes in them. 

Randy


----------

